# Emerson's Pilsener Recipe



## sinkas (29/3/08)

Hi all,
I was just wanting to see if anyone had either a clone recipe., or at least a educated guess at how to approach this excellent pils?


Cheers.


----------



## ohitsbrad (29/3/08)

Hi Case. I haven't had this for more than two years, but I thought it was excellent too. If I was to attempt it I'd probably try Motueka (B Saaz) and some Nelson Sauvin. Maybe the Sauvin for bittering. I guess most likely they've changed the hops around over time. And for the malt I'd go German pilsner style; maybe just all Weyermann pils and no caramel malts to help achieve a dry finish (as well as mashing low). I'd probly aim for about 35 IBUs, and an OG about 1.047. Lager yeast I have no experience with. Good luck.


----------



## sinkas (31/3/08)

No one else got any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/08)

sinkas said:


> No one else got any thoughts on this one?




Maybe everyone's like me and having neither heard of or tasted Emerson's Pilsener.


----------



## BusinessTime (31/3/08)

I know there's an Emersons brewery in NZ. In any case I like the name.


----------



## neonmeate (31/3/08)

fantastic beer. from what i've heard it's all NZ saaz, and all organic weyermann pils (that we can't get) - 40-45IBU or thereabouts.
that's the easy bit...the rest of it is all good yeast management and how well you can ferment lagers.


----------



## brendanos (31/3/08)

The hardest part would be to capture what new zealand saaz tasted like a few years ago.


----------



## oldbugman (31/3/08)

neonmeate said:


> all organic weyermann pils (that we can't get)



Are you certain of this?


----------



## jlm (31/3/08)

I remember hearing somwhere that it was all B saaz as well. Can't offer any more help, but would love to here of any results you come up with. Am brewing jimmyjack's B saaz CAP this weekend to have a go at an all B saaz lager of some sort. Emmerson's is a great brewery, and the pilsener my fav. Ahhh, thats right, driving past the bottlo that stocks 'em tomorrow....... :icon_drool2:


----------



## kook (31/3/08)

The claim of 100% NZ Saaz seems to be backed up here:

http://www.craftbeerradio.com/node/488

Based on the colour I'd also presume its 100% Organic Pils.

As for the rest, you could let the beer rest for the carbonation to die down, then take a gravity (FG) reading? Based on the alcohol on the bottle you should then be able to work out the OG.


----------



## neonmeate (31/3/08)

yes, check out emersons site - they claim it's an all organic beer - and they say they use all european malts in their beers. plus have heard this info from a couple of sources over years.


----------



## hockadays (1/4/08)

I just brewed something very similiar.

Wyermen Pils
10% Munich
5% Vienna

and NZ B SAAZ @50min, 30min, 20g @5mins 

30IBU

Mashed at 64degc for 40mins and 70degc for 30mins.

Mine came out nice and dry although maybe a bit more malty from when I had the real thing.

hockers


----------



## neonmeate (1/4/08)

hockadays said:


> I just brewed something very similiar.
> 
> Wyermen Pils
> 10% Munich
> ...



i think the real thing is a lot hoppier in IBUs and latehopping than yours - (although looks like a nice beer anyway) - emersons pilsner must have one of the hugest hop noses out there - i'd be going 200g at 5 min, but that's just me...


----------

